# .



## Niruki (7/6/20)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo (7/6/20)

This ought to get even more special real quick.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (7/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (7/6/20)

I won't post the "seamen" one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (7/6/20)

vicTor said:


> I won't post the "seamen" one



This one?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/6/20)

Niruki said:


> So I'm just putting this out there for a laugh.
> Not trying to encourage people to try these things for themselves but rather to create a place where we can put things we've seen or stories we've heard.
> 
> I'll kick things off with my absolute favorite youtube video of all time



Omg ... that was a classic... I was literally on the floor laughing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TGMV (7/6/20)

@Silver is your old experiment video still on the webs? (5+ years now since you made that video)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (7/6/20)

‘Hi, I’m Steve-O and that dude scares the crap out of me.’

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/6/20)

I get it that vaping Vegetable Glycerin and Propylene Glycol and Food Flavourants is not weird enough

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/20)

Niruki said:


> I'll kick things off with my absolute favorite youtube video of all time


What the absolute ........ is wrong with that guy? And then snorting it and putting it in his eye! My favourite thing to say when I witness people like that is "and he's allowed to vote?".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (8/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> What the absolute ........ is wrong with that guy? And then snorting it and putting it in his eye! My favourite thing to say when I witness people like that is "and he's allowed to vote?".



It's worse than that. He's allowed to breed.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------

